# Where's ifconfig?



## jmc (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm very much a linux newbie.

When I type ifconfig into a terminal window, bash tells me command not found.


Obviously, I've done something wrong somewhere. What do I need to fix, and how do I do it?

And how do I check my version? I think I'm running RedHat 8.0, but it's been so long since I installed it (the machine's been off for a while, shame on me!) and I've got so many disks running around, I'm no longer sure...


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Logon as root and type this:
*ifconfig eth0*
Or as a regular user, type this:
*/sbin/ifconfig eth0* (/sbin is'nt in the PATH of regular users so you must type the full path.)
I'll assume you only have one nic.
HTH
lynch


----------



## jmc (Oct 7, 2002)

Thank you. That works just fine. I wasn't in root, so that's why the command wasn't found. Should have realized that.


----------

